# Massachusetts State Police



## Carlgauss (3 mo ago)

Hello, does anyone have an idea as to what a Massachusetts State Trooper makes (begining step to top step). I know they have different steps but I’m curious if it would be worth taking the exam when offered next.

Also if hired, does previous time served with other departments count towards vacation time and pay?


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Carlgauss said:


> Hello, does anyone have an idea as to what a Massachusetts State Trooper makes (begining step to top step). I know they have different steps but I’m curious if it would be worth taking the exam when offered next.
> 
> Also if hired, does previous time served with other departments count towards vacation time and pay?


Haha, no previous time doesn’t mean a thing to them. You start from the ground up like everyone else. Bottom step is like low 70s I believe right now.

Top step I believe is $110,000-$120,000 for a first class trooper.

And no shit it’s worth taking the exam


----------



## YDRAB90 (Oct 31, 2021)

DPH1992 said:


> Haha, no previous time doesn’t mean a thing to them. You start from the ground up like everyone else. Bottom step is like low 70s I believe right now. Top step I believe is $110,000-$120,000 for a first class trooper. And no shit it’s worth taking the exam


----------



## YDRAB90 (Oct 31, 2021)

Are those top step numbers you posted including the education benefit ?

Also , Are new hires eligible for an education benefit with the state police ? 

thanks


----------



## unexpo (Feb 6, 2017)

Vacation status transfers if you worked in the executive branch prior, any other branch I don’t believe it transfers. Time worked at any municipality or state retirement system transfers and counts for retirement purposes.

You make the equivalent of 52k in the academy, once you graduate you immediately bump up to 69k. After your first year on the road you bump up again to 80k. Six or seven steps total (I forget which) until you max out at 96k. Not sure if you get a bump once you hit first class status or not. 75% pension after 30 years.


----------



## unexpo (Feb 6, 2017)

No education incentive but I’ve heard they’re trying to negotiate one in the next contract


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

unexpo said:


> Vacation status transfers if you worked in the executive branch prior, any other branch I don’t believe it transfers. Time worked at any municipality or state retirement system transfers and counts for retirement purposes.
> 
> You make the equivalent of 52k in the academy, once you graduate you immediately bump up to 69k. After your first year on the road you bump up again to 80k. Six or seven steps total (I forget which) until you max out at 96k. Not sure if you get a bump once you hit first class status or not. 75% pension after 30 years.


First class makes about $110,000..


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

YDRAB90 said:


> Are those top step numbers you posted including the education benefit ?
> 
> Also , Are new hires eligible for an education benefit with the state police ?
> 
> thanks


Yes, that is including the Quinn bill. BUT, they don’t offer it anymore I don’t think. So the first class troopers making that $110,000 - $120,000 right now were kind of grandfathered in. New troopers don’t receive that right now. 

To your second question, I don’t believe so, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

unexpo said:


> No education incentive but I’ve heard they’re trying to negotiate one in the next contract


And the previous one....and the one before that....and before that....and still no education incentive for anyone hired since 2009.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

If your goal is solely money, then you can’t go wrong with MSP.

however, _Plenty_ of good opportunities elsewhere.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

WMA7787 said:


> If your goal is solely money, then you can’t go wrong with MSP.
> 
> however, _Plenty_ of good opportunities elsewhere.


This ^^^

Although, believe me when I say, money is not everything in this profession. I was on in Boston for a number of years and they do even better financially speaking than MSP nowadays. Gave that up to go federal when the opportunity presented itself and I took a pay cut for it. Money isn’t everything.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Some of the biggest money makers on my PD are the most disgruntled and negative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

